# LabVIEW 6.1 Puerto Paralelo



## lordmadnes (Abr 27, 2006)

Hola saludos a to2!!!

Mi pregunta es la siguiente:

Se puede controlar el puerto de la impresora con labVIEW 6.1, lo que quiero hacer es monitorear un sistema de un vaso de agua.

Tengo un vaso de agua con una pelota de ping-pong!, al tocar la pelota en la parte superior de un interruptor, este envia una señal electrica al paralelo de la impresora. como ago que labVIEW reconozca el puerto de la impresora para monitorear el vaso con agua???

Nesesito alguna interfaz??? como la ago???


----------



## cronopio (May 4, 2006)

claro que puedes manejar el puerto paralelo por labview!!
utiliza el outport en el diagrama de bloques(functions/advanced/in-out port)en la direccion de registro pones 888 (que es la direccion asignada de la pc al puerto) y en el valor de salida puedes poner cualquier numero del 0 al 255 (8bits), asi de facil es sacar datos por el puerto paralelo...
debes tener cuidado con el puerto paralelo ya que puedes provocar un corto que no solo dañe el puerto sino tambien la tarjeta madre!!


----------



## eduardo galea (Mar 3, 2009)

hola a todo....

tengo aqui una duda, como hago para que el programa labview me reconozca las entrada de puerto paralelo, la salida es muy facil pero no logro maipular las entradas

Saludos......


----------



## Sebastian Fenelli (May 11, 2010)

Hola 
Quería hacer una consulta sobre el puerto paralelo en el LabView.

Intento usar los programas ya armados en el LABVIEW, pero el puerto paralelo no me responde... Probé otros programas y tampoco me responde...

SAbe alguien si puede faltarme algo para hacer¿?.. 
Supuestamente es solo ejecutar el LabView, clickear en RUNING CONTINOUSLY... y listo¿?... 

Hay que tener alguna librería especial o un .dll especial en SYSTEM32 para poder controlar el puerto¿?

Hay que configurar algo en el panel de control de windows¿?

Tengo Windows XP SP3
LabView 8.2

Desde ya muchas gracias... Estamos en contacto


----------

